# Help goldfish excess white coating



## jmhg11 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi so i bought a ranchu goldfish on Saturday and now it has white all over him i dont think its ich

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

jmhg11 said:


> Hi so i bought a ranchu goldfish on Saturday and now it has white all over him i dont think its ich
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Any pictures?


----------



## jmhg11 (Mar 14, 2016)

Dawna said:


> Any pictures?


Added one

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe slime coat
From
Changing Hardness or ph? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhg11 (Mar 14, 2016)

April said:


> Maybe slime coat
> From
> Changing Hardness or ph?
> 
> how would I go about fixing this?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you add buffers? Does the place you got it from add buffers or salt or calcium? Higher oh to low is very hard on fish. Going up is ok, going down isn't. If your oh and hardness is low I'd try add salt . Aquarium
Salt .
But I'd test your oh and hsrdness first and ask what there's was or if they buffered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhg11 (Mar 14, 2016)

April said:


> Do you add buffers? Does the place you got it from add buffers or salt or calcium? Higher oh to low is very hard on fish. Going up is ok, going down isn't. If your oh and hardness is low I'd try add salt . Aquarium
> Salt .
> But I'd test your oh and hsrdness first and ask what there's was or if they buffered
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it from your shop and as for salt I have added it to the tank today


----------

